
Hyperinflation forces Zimbabwe to print $200 million notes - Anon84
http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/africa/12/06/zimbabwe.currency/index.html?eref=rss_world
======
flashgordon
come on mate who did not see that one coming. I am waiting for the days of the
Billion dollar notes. Mugabe should consider himself lucky that the current
financial crisis meant less attention on Zimbabwe!

